# Ghost Sign Decals



## Thorn14 (May 27, 2010)

Not too long ago businesses and products were promoted or celebrated by advertisements painted on the sides of buildings. Those that remain today are very faded (which gives them the name of 'Ghost Signs'), but they do give one a glimpse back to some of the products and businesses of a bygone period.

T2 Decals is proud to announce that we now have 35 different sets of Ghost Sign waterslide decals available in both HO AND N Scale. Made from pictures of real signs as they appear today, these pre-weathered decals will add a realistic effect to your layout.

Each set is professionally printed and reasonably priced at $3.99/each. And shipping is always free! Please ask about custom orders in other scales. And be sure to check out our Graffiti and Circus Sideshow decals too.

Check them out by following this link to our ebay store:

http://shop.ebay.com/thorn14141/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Thanks for your time and happy modeling!

Todd Thornberry
T2 Decals
262-853-0566


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Todd,

That's a very well written product intro ... thanks for the heads up and cordial introduction.

TJ


----------

